# I need some FrankinSENSE!



## rparrny (Sep 16, 2015)

With the holidays coming I will be making baskets for various charities for Chinese auctions ect.  I have a kilo of Frankincense and I would love to use it in the bars but quite frankly it stinks IMHO.
I was thinking about some combos but thought I would first ask if anyone had any experience with them first and save me some time...

Frank/Lavender
Frank/Cedarwood
Frank/Lemongrass
Frank/Ylang Ylang
Frank/Spearmint
Frank/Pine
Frank/Clary Sage
Frank/Rosemary


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 16, 2015)

I've never made any of those blends but I love frankincense with orange - its a great combination.


----------



## Consuela (Sep 16, 2015)

Neither have I, but I think Frank/Lavender would be a nice combo... I find Frank to be a little peppery so maybe that would go well.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 16, 2015)

A kilo?  Can I ask what kind and where you bought it?  I love Frankincense more than anything else!

I accidentally mixed lavender into some frank - and was very surprised and pleased at the result (and I hate lavender)  The ratio was about 3 to 1, frank to lavender. I think lavender survives lye better than frank.


----------



## lsg (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is a blend that most everyone loves, but it is expensive.  It calls for sandalwood, I use sandalwood fragrance oil, because the EO is so expensive.

1 part frankincense
1 part myrrh
1 part patchouli
3 parts sandalwood.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 16, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> A kilo? Can I ask what kind and where you bought it? I love Frankincense more than anything else!
> 
> I accidentally mixed lavender into some frank - and was very surprised and pleased at the result (and I hate lavender) The ratio was about 3 to 1, frank to lavender. I think lavender survives lye better than frank.


 
Essentialdepot.com is having a sale on EO kilos with free shipping.  Some EOs are sold out but they have most.  The smaller amounts are also on sale but not with free shipping...I bought WAY to much...I now have about 9 new kilos of different oils....

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 16, 2015)

I've used frankincense with bergamot, and really liked the combination.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Sep 20, 2015)

I made a face wash with frank and lavender that I liked so much I made a scented oil roll-on. It smells clean to me, though the lavender rather dominates, as it tends to do. I also like frank and palmarosa.


----------

